# update on economy of Greece



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

Thing have been pretty rough for the last 6 years....has there been any economic reforms in Greece. Such as catering to retired expats to bring their incomes to the country to stimulate the economy....like expats w/retirement income...like .no taxes to be paid on their retirement income....Spain taxes. So maybe more would redtire to Greece and put a lot of money into the economy of the country.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

They tax you on your U.S. social security in Spain? That's really screwed up. Here in Greece they don't, since you already get taxes taken out by the U.S. government. That sounds like double taxation to me. I don't know how they are able to do that. Here in Greece you get taxed on income that you get from inside Greece, not from income you get from outside of the country.


----------



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes it is double taxation....the taxes you pay to the us are deducted to reduce you tax liability...howerver you are taxed each year on you total net worth world wide....a small fraction like 14 of 1 percent of your net worth....work pay taxes on what you have and by virtue of having things ...have to pay taxes on the items you already paid taxes on.


----------

